# Horrible insomnia , please suggest most sedating / "knockout" strain



## Sonnyk (Apr 12, 2020)

I have very bad insomnia, please suggest the most sedating strain which can come as close to knocking someone out as possible.
Thanks


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 12, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I have very bad insomnia, please suggest the most sedating strain which can come as close to knocking someone out as possible.
> Thanks


I use northern lights for sleep time.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 12, 2020)

gdp is a nice sit your ass down strain enough thc will do the job


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 12, 2020)

I use ILGM but I’m in the US. Not sure if they ship internationally. Probably best to find someone where you’re located.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> gdp is a nice sit your ass down strain enough thc will do the job


I appreciate your reply.
Can you please recommend a reputable high quality seed seller who ships internationally.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't know where your based at u don't need internationally...…….


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 12, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> I use ILGM but I’m in the US. Not sure if they ship internationally. Probably best to find someone where you’re located.


If I'm not mistaken IGLM is based out of the EU.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> I don't know where your based at u don't need internationally...…….


I'm based in south asia.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 12, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I'm based in south asia.


their are many just look for seedbanks a couple I know off head are ilgm and sensi seeds just got to go look for some.lots of info on the forum. the search function is your friend remember this.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2020)

Black Domina knocks me out. https://www.leafly.com/strains/black-domina


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> their are many just look for seedbanks a couple I know off head are ilgm and sensi seeds just got to go look for some.lots of info on the forum. the search function is your friend remember this.


I *Tried *the search function a lot but the results where coming all over the place. 
I wasn't getting information specific to my needs so I decided to ask people.
Biggest difficulty is finding a reputable seed bank which ships internationally. 
Then which specific strain of theirs is good. 

*Example: *I was aware granddaddy purple was a sedating strain but which specific seed banks carry a high quality GDP is still uncertain. 
It seems that every seed seller specializes in specific strains.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Black Domina knocks me out. https://www.leafly.com/strains/black-domina


Which seed bank do you get it from?
Also if I may ask , which other indica strains have you tried ? 
Thanks for your input
Regards


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 12, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I *Tried *the search function a lot but the results where coming all over the place.
> I wasn't getting information specific to my needs so I decided to ask people.
> Biggest difficulty is finding a reputable seed bank which ships internationally.
> Then which specific strain of theirs is good.
> ...


well if u really want a decent gdp I got mine from seedsman it was a kens pack so idk.

https://www.rollitup.org/f/seed-and-strain-reviews.43/ u should really and I mean really go thru here for a little their is a seedbank part to but that's two forum categories u can read from lots of info in their.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 12, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> well if u really want a decent gdp I got mine from seedsman it was a kens pack so idk.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/seed-and-strain-reviews.43/ u should really and I mean really go thru here for a little their is a seedbank part to but that's two forum categories u can read from lots of info in their.


What do you mean by " Ken's pack " ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> Which seed bank do you get it from?
> Also if I may ask , which other indica strains have you tried ?
> Thanks for your input
> Regards


Never grew it personally but was given a bag because I was getting shitty sleep......it works for me


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Never grew it personally but was given a bag because I was getting shitty sleep......it works for me


I'd really love to know , could you compare its sedating effect to something like Valium or Xanax ?


----------



## Pulpit_ (Apr 12, 2020)

Try some god bud from Jordon of the islands. Look for a light green skunk pheno. This cut it sedative and euphoric, I've never smoked anything like it in 35 years of medicating. I'll have to test it one day to see what's in this pheno strain.


----------



## quirk (Apr 12, 2020)

I use tincture of Indica ( highest percentage I can find) every night, two hours before lights out and I do mean out. 2 ml with .5 gram decarbed bud in a cup of yogurt is the dosage I settled on. Forget about dreams, or nightmares. Just 6-8hrs. deep sleep. Disclaimer: This is what works for ME. Male 72yr., 6'6" 214lb. Good luck.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I have very bad insomnia, please suggest the most sedating strain which can come as close to knocking someone out as possible.
> Thanks


Me too, I’m a lifelong insomniac.

Nothing has ever made me sleepy. I’ve taken trazodone, Seconal, you name it

I just got some granddaddy purple crumble that’s knocking me out! I’m serious. I’m 53 and never sleep. I just took a nap. I am drinking coffee now to stay awake while I vape it.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Me too, I’m a lifelong insomniac.
> 
> Nothing has ever made me sleepy. I’ve taken trazodone, Seconal, you name it
> 
> I just got some granddaddy purple crumble that’s knocking me out! I’m serious. I’m 53 and never sleep. I just took a nap. I am drinking coffee now to stay awake while I vape it.


Where do you buy your grand daddy purple crumble from ?
Regards,
Sonny


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> Where do you buy your grand daddy purple crumble from ?
> Regards,
> Sonny


Surterra Wellness dispensary. Where do you live?
I always heard that granddaddy purple was good for insomnia but I never tried it thinking yeah right but it works.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Surterra Wellness dispensary. Where do you live?
> I always heard that granddaddy purple was good for insomnia but I never tried it thinking yeah right but it works.


I live in south asian, I'm guessing your probably from America?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I live in south asian, I'm guessing your probably from America?


Florida to be exact


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Florida to be exact


Is grand daddy purple crumble a cbd concentrate ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> Is grand daddy purple crumble a cbd concentrate ?


No, this batch is


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 13, 2020)

I have bad insomnia, I didn't find the knockout strains helped me, more the relaxing, sedating, chronic fatigue ones suited me. Tahoe og is one I've tried good for insomnia, not great for fatigue tho. Blueberry is my go to for 2.5 years from Jordan of the Islands. Ken's GDP is supposed to be real good. God's gift is another that seems to be popular.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> No, this batch is View attachment 4532431


Hmm Then what exactly is grand daddy purple crumble ? Is it a marijuana strain ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> Hmm Then what exactly is grand daddy purple crumble ? Is it a marijuana strain ?


Oh yes


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yes


I keep searching on the internet and ALL the results are showing me that it's a CBD dab / CBD concentrate. 
What difference have found between grand daddy purple CRUMBLE vs just regular grand daddy purple?
Thanks for your help
Regards


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> I have bad insomnia, I didn't find the knockout strains helped me, more the relaxing, sedating, chronic fatigue ones suited me. Tahoe og is one I've tried good for insomnia, not great for fatigue tho. Blueberry is my go to for 2.5 years from Jordan of the Islands. Ken's GDP is supposed to be real good. God's gift is another that seems to be popular.


Can you recommend a good seed bank to buy Ken's GDP ?


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 13, 2020)

Seedcity I've used in past.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 13, 2020)

I got mine from seedsman a little pricy but I think it will be worth if u want something that will hit you to your ass.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 13, 2020)

listen OP what you need is a mostly-indica strain and you need to let it grow old in flower.
then it will make you sleepy.

edit:
you can recognize indica strains sometimes by their name, e.g. Kush - but beware, there are many hybrids.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 13, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> listen OP what you need is a mostly-indica strain and you need to let it grow old in flower.
> then it will make you sleepy.


And then make some bubble hash out of it, and it'll be lights out!!


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> And then make some bubble hash out of it, and it'll be lights out!!


yes and with the hash some edibles so that he can thoroughly sleep through 12 hours each day


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I keep searching on the internet and ALL the results are showing me that it's a CBD dab / CBD concentrate.
> What difference have found between grand daddy purple CRUMBLE vs just regular grand daddy purple?
> Thanks for your help
> Regards


The crumble is a concentrate. Not flower.

If you can buy an Indica concentrate do it. Then decarb it an extra few minutes to make it extra sleepy. Put it in some hot tea or whatever before bedtime and drink it. Eat it. Love it.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> listen OP what you need is a mostly-indica strain and you need to let it grow old in flower.
> then it will make you sleepy.
> 
> edit:
> you can recognize indica strains sometimes by their name, e.g. Kush - but beware, there are many hybrids.


When you say " *let it grow old in flower " *Do What exactly does that mean , Do you mean a *late harvest?* 
I'm a rank beginner so please guide me. 
Also what is your opinion on Afghan kush ?


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Seedcity I've used in past.


There are scores of breeders on seedcity, could you please tell me which specific breeder / seedbank on seedcity did you buy your GDP from ?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> What exactly does that mean


Anywhere from 20% to 50% amber budtrichome count.
But seriously, you want a specific effect - you can take samples during flower and test until its helpful. Notice the trichome profile so you use the info in a future grow.

But all I wanted to say to you really is that you should rather harvest late than too early. 
For example an early harvest hybrid can be quite uplifting and even keep you on your toes at night. You dont want high THC. But instead mediocre THC with a good chunk of CBD to offset the THC, and one way to have a good ratio is to let some if the THC degrade down to CBN which is indicated by the amber trichomes.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Anywhere from 20% to 50% amber budtrichome count.
> But seriously, you want a specific effect - you can take samples during flower and test until its helpful. Notice the trichome profile so you use the info in a future grow.
> 
> But all I wanted to say to you really is that you should rather harvest late than too early.
> For example an early harvest hybrid can be quite uplifting and even keep you on your toes at night. You dont want high THC. But instead mediocre THC with a good chunk of CBD to offset the THC, and one way to have a good ratio is to let some if the THC degrade down to CBN which is indicated by the amber trichomes.


What is your opinion on northern lights as a candidate for this purpose ?


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 13, 2020)

They are out of stock at seedcity, try another.

This is the one tho, good luck in your search.









Original Grand Daddy Purp


Buy Original Grand Daddy Purp Cannabis Seeds by Ken's Grand Daddy Purple Genetics from Seed City ★ Choose Your Own FREE SEEDS! ★ Secure, Discreet, Guaranteed Shipping!




www.seed-city.com


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> What is your opinion on northern lights as a candidate for this purpose ?


northern lights is a strain that has been adapted to work well in coldness, I dont know where youre from or how you grow. Because there will be more things to consider, esp. from your setup.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> northern lights is a strain that has been adapted to work well in coldness, I dont know where youre from or how you grow. Because there will be more things to consider, esp. from your setup.


I'm from a hot country. What good Indica can you recommend for a warm environment?


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I'm from a hot country. What good Indica can you recommend for a warm environment?


is it super humid? if so u don't want anything horribly dense. and are u going to grow outside?


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> They are out of stock at seedcity, try another.
> 
> This is the one tho, good luck in your search.
> 
> ...





Gond00s said:


> is it super humid? if so u don't want anything horribly dense. and are u going to grow outside?


No it's not very humid and I'm going to be growing it indoors.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> No it's not very humid and I'm going to be growing it indoors.


hottest temps u would have to say?


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> hottest temps u would have to say?


Like its gonna be approx 32 C / 90F in temps


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 13, 2020)

imma have to say white widow


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> imma have to say white widow


Could a black domina grow in 32C ?


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 13, 2020)

honestly Im not sure just because the heat is so high.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 13, 2020)

Sugar Black Rose / Delicious Seeds
Banana Kush / Anesia


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 13, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Sugar Black Rose / Delicious Seeds
> Banana Kush / Anesia


I have to say tho I had a banana kush and it was strong as hell lol.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> Sugar Black Rose / Delicious Seeds
> Banana Kush / Anesia


I appreciate your response. 
How do you feel about Afghan kush ? I ask since I live in India not very far from the Afghanistan so perhaps the climate conditions might be suitable ?
Any thoughts and inputs are very welcome


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I appreciate your response.
> How do you feel about Afghan kush ? I ask since I live in India not very far from the Afghanistan so perhaps the climate conditions might be suitable ?
> Any thoughts and inputs are very welcome


yes that will be good. can you use LEDs for light then the temperature will be right


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Kassiopeija said:


> yes that will be good. can you use LEDs for light then the temperature will be right


What do you think of Afghan kush as a strain?


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 13, 2020)

Afghan is a tough plant, don't see why not.


----------



## IBL Consulting (Apr 13, 2020)

Afghani Hashplant from DINAFEM is a WHAMMY!!!!


----------



## Wattzzup (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> What is your opinion on northern lights as a candidate for this purpose ?


That’s what I use.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

IBL Consulting said:


> Afghani Hashplant from DINAFEM is a WHAMMY!!!!


Oh it's very sedating , is it ?


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 13, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Afghan is a tough plant, don't see why not.


I meant in terms of its sedating , relaxing qualities


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 13, 2020)

"Vitamin K ush" from Parke-Davis Seeds is even anaestethic XD


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 13, 2020)

If nobody has suggested it yet, waking up at the crack of dawn and going for a 30 minute walk is one way to help. It resets your internal clock.


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I meant in terms of its sedating , relaxing qualities


Here, google








Afghan Kush | Marijuana Strain Reviews


Afghan Kush, also known as “Afghan OG,” is another indica strain which was brought from 'Hindu Kush' mountain range. This is classified as easy-to-grow marijuana strain and is known for its stereotypical body effects that are typical to indica strains. These effects will last up to 2 to 3 hours. ...




www.allbud.com


----------



## SFnone (Apr 13, 2020)

Greenpoint's "Hibernate" has been reported to knock people out. I don't know if it still available though. Shuteye is the mother plant.


----------



## myvoy (Apr 14, 2020)

You might want to check out Mandala seeds. They are known for their Hashberry and Satori, both fire and their abilities to do well in hot environments. They also have Mandala #1 which I have not tried yet but have heard nothing but good things.

They are probably shut down right now due to this craziness. Good luck on your search!


----------



## peterstoke (Apr 14, 2020)

Star Dawg


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 16, 2020)

myvoy said:


> You might want to check out Mandala seeds. They are known for their Hashberry and Satori, both fire and their abilities to do well in hot environments. They also have Mandala #1 which I have not tried yet but have heard nothing but good things.
> 
> They are probably shut down right now due to this craziness. Good luck on your search!





Bignutes said:


> Here, google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your link , it is helpful.
But tell you what, read on some websites that Afghan kush has *6 % CBD !!*
That just does not seem right , is this true.
Other people are also more than welcome to weigh in.
Regards to everyone


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 16, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> Thanks for your link , it is helpful.
> But tell you what, read on some websites that Afghan kush has *6 % CBD !!*
> That just does not seem right , is this true.
> Other people are also more than welcome to weigh in.
> Regards to everyone


That's Afghan cbd, different strain, just get Afghan kush, the exact wording. Not all websites give you good info either, use cross referencing other websites to make your judgements.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 16, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> That's Afghan cbd, different strain, just get Afghan kush, the exact wording. Not all websites give you good info either, use cross referencing other websites to make your judgements.


I have an important question here. Do marijuana strains have *cross tolerance* to each other.
*Example: *If I smoke afghan kush and eventually develop a tolerance to its sedative effects will I also develop tolerance to Granddaddy purple ( or any other given indica ) to the point where it won't sedate me either.
_Simply put :_ If you develop a tolerance to one indica strain do you develop a tolerance to *all the others *as well.


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 16, 2020)

Just buy it man, quit over thinking this shit.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 16, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Just buy it man, quit over thinking this shit.


Lol Yeah I have a bad habit of overthinking. 
I have decided on black domina subject to this ability to grow in hot weather. 
So just out of curiosity I wanted to ask you , what strains do you grow and like currently and also what kind of climate/ temperature do you live in.
I used to live in the great lakes area but moved back to south asia where it's hot unfortunately


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 16, 2020)

Blueberry is my number one for nightime, cbd spliffberry daytime, cbd shark nightime sometimes. I live indoors, it's cold here most of the year.

Others I've used and work but dont grow is Tahoe og kush, purple kush (get a hangover from this one)


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 16, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Blueberry is my number one for nightime, cbd spliffberry daytime, cbd shark nightime sometimes. I live indoors, it's cold here most of the year.
> 
> Others I've used and work but dont grow is Tahoe og kush, purple kush (get a hangover from this one)


May I ask what conditions you take it for. I'll start first , its insomnia and moderate anxiety


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 16, 2020)

Insomnia, chronic fatigue, anxiety, ptsd in that order


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 16, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Insomnia, chronic fatigue, anxiety, ptsd in that order


Marijuana is great and I totally think it has great benefits and as a well wisher might I suggest adding meditation and spirituality to amplify the benefits of Mary Jane.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 18, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Blueberry is my number one for nightime, cbd spliffberry daytime, cbd shark nightime sometimes. I live indoors, it's cold here most of the year.
> 
> Others I've used and work but dont grow is Tahoe og kush, purple kush (get a hangover from this one)


It's interesting that you chose Blueberry as your insomnia strain as I believe you live in a cold temperature area and Blueberry is supposed to be a plant which is suited for warmer climates.
Regards
Sonny


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 18, 2020)

well Cannabis buds have a tendency to turn dark purple or black when the autumn coldness arrives...


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 18, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> It's interesting that you chose Blueberry as your insomnia strain as I believe you live in a cold temperature area and Blueberry is supposed to be a plant which is suited for warmer climates.
> Regards
> Sonny


All my growing is done inside.


----------



## Sonnyk (Apr 18, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> All my growing is done inside.


Don't mind but with GDP , northern lights , black domina etc why did you zero down on _Blueberry ?_

I want to grow 2 strains. Thanks to the kind people here I have zeroed down on the first that is _BD × AK . _I am undecided on the second but am considering Blueberry , so your opinions on this specific strain would be helpful


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 18, 2020)

Cause it just flat out works for me. It's one of the few I've tried that I don't get a weed hangover from. There are zero side effects, at least for me and I can wake up and not be affected by any fog that's left over no matter what time I wake up at. Some strains if I'm not well rested it can take a while to get going, not with blueberry. It makes my head operate better and addresses chronic fatigue and insomnia at the same time whereas most heavy indicas only address insomnia. It also helps with headaches. I guess it depends on you and what ails you. Considering you have horrible insomnia you probably have a lot of fatigue as well so if it were me I'd look for a strain that addresses both.

Other strains that address chronic fatigue and insomnia are superglue, northern thunderfuck, rudeboi og. I've got these on hand, rudeboi og died as a seedling but i just haven't grown them out yet.


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 19, 2020)

Check out blue lightning from Joti, blueberry x God bud x white lightning (northern lights x white widow).

Indica Dominant Hybrid - 90% Indica / 10% SativaTHC: 25%

Blue Lightning is a heavily indica dominant hybrid strain (90% indica/10% sativa) created through crossing the beloved Blueberry X Northern Lights strains. If you're looking for the perfect nighttime strain with an insanely delicious flavor, you've found it. Blue Lightning packs hard-hitting sedative effects that are perfect for helping you kick back at night when sleep just won't come. You'll feel a super strong rush of euphoria almost immediately after your first toke, launching you into a heady and unfocused state that is deeply relaxing. Soon, your body will begin to settle into a heavy relaxation that leaves you totally sedated and couch-locked. Soon, these effects will turn sleepy, lulling you into a peaceful state that will have you dozing in minutes. Thanks to these heavy effects and its high 22-26% average THC level, Blue Lightning is said to be perfect for treating conditions such as insomnia chronic pain, depression, muscle spasms or cramps, and fatigue. This bud has a super sweet and spicy blueberry earth flavor with a touch of herbs upon exhale. The aroma is very sweet and earthy with a blueberry overtone that will leave your mouth watering.

Another is blue god


----------



## fatty pneumonia (Apr 30, 2020)

I have pretty bad insomnia too. Seems the older I get the more miserable it makes my life in general. I started looking for the same type of thing you're trying to find. 
So far I've grown and tried:
-----Northern lights 
-----Pure kush
-----Night queen
-----Black domina
The best I found that helped me was black domina. In fact I still have some seeds from my domina grow that I hope I can get to germinate
so I can do another grow better than my first one.
There were a couple of things that others have touched on already that I have found helpful. 
1) Don't be afraid to let your flower cycle go longer than breeder/seed bank recommendations. If you do a staggered harvest it helps you find
what works best for you.
2) Edibles- They seem to give me a "heavier" stoned feeling than smoking that just seems a little more relaxing. It also lasts ALOT longer than smoking so I tend to stay asleep for longer periods.


----------



## Sonnyk (May 1, 2020)

fatty pneumonia said:


> I have pretty bad insomnia too. Seems the older I get the more miserable it makes my life in general. I started looking for the same type of thing you're trying to find.
> So far I've grown and tried:
> -----Northern lights
> -----Pure kush
> ...


I'm prone to anxiety and I feel edibles might make me have a panic attack. 
So to be honest I am _*Surprised *_when you say edibles have worked for you since generally it's supposed to be anxiety triggering.


----------



## Bignutes (May 1, 2020)

It's about dose, edibles gaping, smoking, it doesn't matter.

Funny when my anxiety is really high I cut back to 2/3 of my normal dose otherwise it can ramp it up and it's good at least on my strain. You have to figure out the root cause of insomnia and treat it that way otherwise it's a crap shoot. There are many causes of insomnia many more than I am aware of but it's about doing your homework and applying knowledge to figure it out.


----------



## Joint Monster (May 1, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I'd really love to know , could you compare its sedating effect to something like Valium or Xanax ?





Sonnyk said:


> I'm prone to anxiety and I feel edibles might make me have a panic attack.
> So to be honest I am _*Surprised *_when you say edibles have worked for you since generally it's supposed to be anxiety triggering.



You really need to try a whole bunch of strains and find what works best for you.

Heavy Indicas is the way to go. Also consider strains with higher pinene content such to not give you as bad of a could heady, or cbd cannabinoid mix for less anxiety. (Or mix a heavy strong indica with a little bit of cbd bud.)

There are a whole bunch of knock you out pain reliving strains that can replicate/replace the effects of prescription pills. You just have the find the ones that work for you. I mean strains where you smoke it, and 15 minutes later your eyes can't stay open. (even with a ridiculous tolerance).

Look for afghanica / indica strains. Mazar, Afghan, Hindu, Death Star, Death Bubba, Hashplant, Northern Lights, Granddaddy Purple, Master Kush, etc.


----------



## Sonnyk (May 3, 2020)

Bignutes said:


> Check out blue lightning from Joti, blueberry x God bud x white lightning (northern lights x white widow).
> 
> Indica Dominant Hybrid - 90% Indica / 10% SativaTHC: 25%
> 
> ...


Blue lightning looks real good but unfortunately its sold out at JOTI  
Same with God Bud


----------



## Hobbes (May 3, 2020)

.

Has Slurracane been suggested yet?

I'm growing it for the first time now, I picked it for it's sedative stone.

.









Slurricane | Marijuana Strain Reviews


Slurricane is a slightly indica dominant hybrid strain (60% indica/40% sativa) created through a potent cross of the delicious Do-Si-Dos X Purple Punch strains. If you're an indica lover who appreciates a super flavorful toke and a potent punch of effects, look no further – Slurricane will totall...




www.allbud.com





.


----------



## Sonnyk (May 3, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Has Slurracane been suggested yet?
> 
> ...


Hmm don't mind me asking but how could it have a sedative stone being a 40% sativa ?


----------



## Hobbes (May 3, 2020)

.

I'm going by smoke reports and reviews, mine is still in veg.

"*A potent body high comes next, lulling you into a completely couch-locked state that has you totally immovable for hours and hours on end. Thanks to these effects and its super potent 20-28% average THC level, Slurricane is the perfect choice for treating patients suffering from migraines or headaches chronic pain, cramps or muscle spasms and*..."

.


----------



## Lpena007 (May 3, 2020)

GG4 or Skywalker


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2020)

Bubble hash is my sleepy time med...made from sugar leaf trimmings


----------



## barnes.henry (May 10, 2020)

Sonnyk said:


> I have very bad insomnia, please suggest the most sedating strain which can come as close to knocking someone out as possible.
> Thanks


You can try many strain what suit you. You can try Mango Kush, bubba kush and so on.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 10, 2020)

Third bowl or so of The White from some old Raskal S1s does it for me. Bud generally doesn't put me to sleep unless I smoke so much of a body heavy indica that I just pass into a dozy stupor. Not really sleeping but not really awake either. Once I hit that point, I can usually go right to bed if I want.


----------

